# Slow remote response is driving me crazy!



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Are they ever going to fix this problem? I have a hr23 and it took me nearly ten minutes to change the channel this morning. I've done that remote code that helps a little bit for a couple of days but then it reverts back. This is easily the most annoying thing with directv


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"mmmason23" said:


> Are they ever going to fix this problem? I have a hr23 and it took me nearly ten minutes to change the channel this morning. I've done that remote code that helps a little bit for a couple of days but then it reverts back. This is easily the most annoying thing with directv


Ten minutes? Was this on a sports channel?


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually it has been 20 minutes now. When I turned it on it was on a local. I've been trying to turn it to Disney ever since. It will only take one number and then it tries to turn to 2 which we don't have, then it tries 9 which we don't have then finally 1 and it changes to the info channel, this happens at least once a week and it is sooooooo frustrating


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Whatever -with the stream that was found and fixed earlier is now back-You may try this- I press the guide (it takes just as long a wait) when it shows I then type the channel (it taes the same effort) but the screen doesn't blank out during the wait for the long slow response.

I'm still running the 07/07/ release and the slowness started for me last night.

Some one at D* has done a system restore to a earlier time before there data stream was fixed.


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

My software says 0x4a7, wed 7/6


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

mmmason23 said:


> Actually it has been 20 minutes now. When I turned it on it was on a local. I've been trying to turn it to Disney ever since. It will only take one number and then it tries to turn to 2 which we don't have, then it tries 9 which we don't have then finally 1 and it changes to the info channel, this happens at least once a week and it is sooooooo frustrating


I'd never wait 20 minutes to change the channel. I know this can be frustrating but it's much easier to just pull up the guide and change the channel via that then to mess around for 20 minutes with the numbers on the remote.

With that said, I've found back to back red button resets can help with the problem you are having.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*mmmason23*, do you have any kind of remote repeater on your system?


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

It just got caught in a loop and I couldn't get the guide up, I did a red button reboot to fix it. Still slow but useable now. But even then you have to wait ten minutes for it to reboot. You shouldn't have to do that so often


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

What about clearing RAM? If I recall, tune to channel 1. Once there, press the following in order as shown:

Red
Red
Green
Green
Blue
Yellow

I think a message should pop on the screen stating RAM cleared (or something close to that). Not sure if that will help....


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*mmmason23*, let me ask my question better. I want to see if you have any IR interference going on. It could cause your problem.

Have you tried switching your remote over to RF? If it works fine that way, you have an interference issue.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> What about clearing RAM? If I recall, tune to channel 1. Once there, press the following in order as shown:
> 
> Red
> Red
> ...


It's red red blue blue yellow green.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Within the last day or so, both my HR20 and my HR23 have gotten painfully slow. On my HR20 (happen to be watching it at the moment) I hit the guide button and waited......and waited......and waited......and waited. Once the guide finally came up I tried to advance 24 hours. Hit the green button.....and waited.....and waited......and waited. It finally advanced 12hrs and I hit it again.....and waited.....and waited.......and waited. Went to record the show I was looking for.....by now you get the idea.

My HR23 has always been painfully slow, but it has gotten just like the HR20 in the last couple of days.

My remotes are all IR.

It APPEARS that it is related to the guide somehow. Menus come up with no problem. Watching a recording and pause,FF,RW all work as they should.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's red red blue blue yellow green.


Dang it, I was close. :lol:


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Called in to D* and while waiting in Q recording says "We are having problems with some customers models of receivers,please bear with us while we address this problem. :lol:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

So then bad guide data?

Just now I hit my guide button and timed it. 45 seconds for the guide to display.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

It's baaaack! (And slower than last time).


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

These recent problems aren't remote related. The box takes the command from the remote just fine, it is just a delay in processing it. When you push "guide" the lights flash and then after a lengthy delay the guide will finally display. Other commands do not suffer the same delay. The Info command displays quickly as do others like format, list, etc.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My HR24-100 was off all night. I just turned it on, pressed guide, & 2-3 seconds later it was ready. 

Maybe only certain models are affected.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> My HR24-100 was off all night. I just turned it on, pressed guide, & 2-3 seconds later it was ready.
> 
> Maybe only certain models are affected.


For sure. My HR-24 has been largely unaffected by this recent phenomenon, but my HR-22 which is already a turd on a good day, become far worse. 20-30 secs to pull up the guide and anywhere from 5 - 10 secs to scroll. Then when it does scroll it takes several more seconds for the info to change from the previous channel to the channel currently hilighted.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Once the firmware updates started about 5-6 weeks ago, things have gotten much better for me on my HR20-700 and HR23-700. Yes, occasionally they slow down, especially the HR23, but nothing like what's posted here. My slowdowns are a few seconds. They're always less than 10 and usually about 2-3 seconds long. They're almost in the range of par for the course for these DVRs.

That's why when I see someone posting about delays lasting minutes, I start looking for other causes. As an old home theater installer, historically these have been IR problems, which can be as vexing as hell to solve.

We have to be careful we don't blame all slow DVRs on the well documented cases of guide/firmware problems. It's very easy to think "slow DVR" and lump everything into this catagory. Do that and you might miss the real problem.


----------



## Taxi77 (Jan 25, 2008)

It has been OK, but this morning I almost ripped the receiver out of the wall. Channel 212 = 2, not available, 12 not available, try again cannot change the channel. Over a minute to bring up the guide, minutes to change guide channel, then white screen for 2-3 minutes.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

My HR-22 and my HR-20 are both doing this today, they were both fine yesterday. I am not sure about the HR-24, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys, I'm moving this to the HD DVR forum where it will become the "official" slow DVR thread. As with the previous bout of slow performance, DIRECTV is looking into this seriously and they are aware of this thread.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, I'm moving this to the HD DVR forum where it will become the "official" slow DVR thread. As with the previous bout of slow performance, DIRECTV is looking into this seriously and they are aware of this thread.


Blame it on the new guy!!! :lol:


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"Xsabresx" said:


> So then bad guide data?
> 
> Just now I hit my guide button and timed it. 45 seconds for the guide to display.


Same here today


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Just cleared my NVRAm/ Flash and it sped up a little. My HR20 wasn't extremely slow before but still laggy enough to be annoying.
Software on it is from 7/29


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been gone the most of the day. Glad I'm not the only one having these troubles. Mine is IR, does rf help? How do you go about doing that? Sorry if I put this in the wrong place my bad!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It's almost certainly another datastream problem (like last time). Not your DVR, not the disk, not the software. Hopefully they will fix it (again!) soon.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

This just amazes me. D* controls the data stream, the hardware, and the software. Yet they are incapable of producing a SW release that does not introduce bugs. Here is yet another one.

Here's an idea - HIRE SOME QA TESTERS!!!! It is not that difficult. And fire the current head of SW QA.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Webini said:


> This just amazes me. D* controls the data stream, the hardware, and the software. Yet they are incapable of producing a SW release that does not introduce bugs. Here is yet another one.
> 
> Here's an idea - HIRE SOME QA TESTERS!!!! It is not that difficult. And fire the current head of SW QA.


It's not a software problem. But if I were DirecTV I would be looking at whoever is responsible for changes in the datastream.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

It IS a software problem. Good software can handle bad data without crashing or slowing to a crawl.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

This situation is complicating trying to troubleshoot what I think is a receiver problem.

I've got a DirecTV tech coming Friday, hope he is able to figure out what is going on with my system.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

Some are missing my point. D* has total control of everything - datastream, HW, SW. It is a closed system. To not be able to deliver a quality product is just plain incompetent.

People need to be fired plain and simple. I work in QA. No excuse for this.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

mmmason23 said:


> Mine is IR, does rf help?


You won't know until you try.

It's basic trouble-shooting. Certainly it could be bad guide data. It's been a problem on and off for the past few months. But other things, including IR interference, can also cause problems like this.

Reseting your remote is in the Menu. I'm not in front of my DVR right now so this is from memory but you go to System Set-up and then there is a Remote option. Follow the screen prompts and it will reset your remote to RF.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Slowness came back to me also starting yesterday. New software as of this morning. I have to agree this is getting way too frustrating.


----------



## Taxi77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Got updates this morning. No sign of yesterday's problems.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

My menu is back to normal this morning. I have learned not to waste my time jumping through hoops. Just easier to wait until D fixes problem.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> We have to be careful we don't blame all slow DVRs on the well documented cases of guide/firmware problems. It's very easy to think "slow DVR" and lump everything into this catagory. Do that and you might miss the real problem.


What led me to believe it was guide data is that everything works fine. Menu pops up immediately. Info button the same. It is only when bringing the guide up and moving around the guide that is slow as molasses.

It's a little better today, but still slower than it has ever been prior.


----------



## mmmason23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well look at that, got new software early this am and it seems to have fixes the problem for now.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

2hrs after my last post it is back to fast as it ever was as well.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Xsabresx said:


> 2hrs after my last post it is back to fast as it ever was as well.


My HR22 Cleared up last night


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Was still slow last night at bed-time, but this morning the HR-22 is back to normal.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I hit the active button when it is slow and then once the channel changes hit exit a few times and that really speeds things up especially after using the apps.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

You maybe going crazy over the slow response, but some of us are all ready nuts. I have two DVR's; HR21-700 and an HR22-100. The 700 works fine, but the 100 is very sloooooooow to respond to the remote. When you go full crazy, then you can be a member of the D* Slow Crazy Club. Welcome!


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

mmmason23 said:


> Well look at that, got new software early this am and it seems to have fixes the problem for now.


ditto that. Back to it's normal(?) slow self. I guess you could call it "extremely fast" compared to before the update!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As xsabresx posted, if you looked carefully at this recent issue it was only linked to guide data. Selecting functions from the menu worked fine. And it was not the recent software download that some of us had that solved the issue. One of my DVRs got very slow and was fixed by a reboot (which of course happens when you get new software) even before the new software appeared.. This recent issue was almost certainly a guide datastream problem, just like the last one. I would think that by now DirecTV would have been taking more care when they modify the datastream, more testing was obviously needed.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Back to slow & lost audio , also still missing some apps that are still there & working on their web site. An RBR got the audio back but thats all.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

I got the update and I think it made mine worse. WTF are they doing???


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

DC_SnDvl said:


> I got the update and I think it made mine worse. WTF are they doing???


It takes a day or so for all of the New Guide Data to be sorted, etc. so that takes up alot of CPU Power but after a couple of days it should be alot Faster.

Sometimes takes some time to get the Apps back also so be Patient and you should be in good shape in a day or two.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Could "double play" be the problem perhaps? I use it every nite from 5 to 6pm. I think that it is supposed to turn off after 2 hrs, but mine never does. If there is a recording conflict around 10-11 pm, up pops a screen asking me if I want to turn it off. 
I got the new software update Wed. morning at 4am. Things were running OK till this morning and my HR24-500 was slow again (apps didn't work either). I did a restart and it is a bit quicker now, but not "speedy". Just wondering.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

usnret said:


> Could "double play" be the problem perhaps?


I think that Double Play definitely Slows down my DVRs which is why I don't use it anymore!!! 

The more work you throw at an Overworked CPU you more you will Slow it down!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I use Double Play every day...it's not slowing anything down.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I use Double Play every day...it's not slowing anything down.


What Model DVR are you using it on???


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> What Model DVR are you using it on???


HR24-100


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> HR24-100


Well, my HR24-500s are Fast but I wouldn't dare try using Double Play on my HR23-700 unless they have changed something since I last tried it but it did Slow down my DVR so I quit using it.

The HR24 Series have more RAM and more CPU Speed so it shouldn't affect your DVR as much as one with less RAM and less CPU Speed.

Just my $.02!!!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

richierich said:


> I think that Double Play definitely Slows down my DVRs which is why I don't use it andymore!!!
> 
> The more work you throw at an Overworked CPU you more you will Slow it down!!!


Double Play may contribute to the slowdown, but it's certainly not the only cause. I use Double Play sparingly, usually to swithch between two sports events. The slowdown is there (or not there, depending apparently upon how much time elapsed since my last reset) whether or not I'm using Double Play.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> Double Play may contribute to the slowdown, but it's certainly not the only cause. I use Double Play sparingly, usually to swithch between two sports events. The slowdown is there (or not there, depending apparently upon how much time elapsed since my last reset) whether or not I'm using Double Play.


I have stated for years that the HR2Xs were Underpowered and could use more CPU Speed and RAM (with maybe the exception being the HR20) and I was constantly shouted down by the Directv Loyalists who can't stand any criticism of Directv even if it it deserved and then Directv came out with the HR24-500 and the other HR24 Models and Bang, everything is working so much Faster as it should with adequate Power and Speed and RAM.

Now with a Rewrite of the Inefficient Code and a New HD GUI we will see in October a Faster Performance by even those Slow DVRs which will be a Godsend.

Directv is finally Getting It!!! 

Way To Go Directv!!!


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

The slowdown indeed has started again.....priorty ONE for DirecTV should be that customers should be able to change channels and access recorded material without long delays.

Engineering seems intent on loading more code on the system and this causes viewer access to suffer....sad


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rob77 said:


> The slowdown indeed has started again.....priorty ONE for DirecTV should be that customers should be able to change channels and access recorded material without long delays.
> 
> Engineering seems intent on loading more code on the system and this causes viewer access to suffer....sad


Thankfully as announced by the CEO of Directv in his Last Conference Call, the New HD GUI and Coding Changes will Enhance the Speed and Performance of all DVRs/Receivers so I can't wait for October to get here!!!


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

richierich said:


> I have stated for years that the HR2Xs were Underpowered and could use more CPU Speed and RAM (with maybe the exception being the HR20) and I was constantly shouted down by the Directv Loyalists who can't stand any criticism of Directv even if it it deserved and then Directv came out with the HR24-500 and the other HR24 Models and Bang, everything is working so much Faster as it should with adequate Power and Speed and RAM.
> 
> Now with a Rewrite of the Inefficient Code and a New HD GUI we will see in October a Faster Performance by even those Slow DVRs which will be a Godsend.
> 
> ...


I hope your right, but if I had a dime over the years for every time I heard "the next update" would speed things up, only to have hopes dashed when it was actually released.


----------



## preynolds2 (Aug 14, 2010)

My HR-22 has been SUPER SUPER SLOW for over a Year now.

I've complained and complained.. Ive been sent 3 "replacement" receivers. All I have sent back. They were all HR-22's.. they were all Super Slow.. and they were all Refurbished and noticeably scratched up (even one remote was dirty).

The reps tell me they have no control over which model of replacement I will receive, but, I magically always get another piece of crap HR-22.

Thankfully fiber has just finished being installed in my area.. high speed internet and TV. I would like to stick with DTV, but, no chance of that if I dont get a receiver that doesnt take me 2 minutes to change a channel.

Which HD-DVR is currently the best? Not slow.. quick and responsive to the remote. ??


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

raott said:


> I hope your right, but if I had a dime over the years for every time I heard "the next update" would speed things up, only to have hopes dashed when it was actually released.


Yep, I remember all those posts about how each and every update was going to speed things up. Not only did they not do that, they often slowed things down. It was the reason I left D* for 2 years. Solely because of the HR21.

Now I'm back and have the HR24 and am very pleased with it. But I have to question a new HD GUI that will make things quicker.


----------



## PlanoBill (Mar 30, 2008)

I have had sloooow DVR problems with HR20-100 for many weeks now. It gets better for a while and then bad again.

In the last week the problems are propagating. Some shows show as recorded and when I hit play it immediately pops up the keep or delete box and I can't find a way around it.

Frequently getting . . . . Searching for signal on clear sunny days.

I've read and tried all the suggestion, except the 6 hour unplug, and sometimes it gets better for a couple days, but then back to the pit.

When I call the CSR's they do not appear to know anything. Tell me I can pay to have tech come out and fix what is their DVR. Unacceptable. Then if I want to replace the DVR they won't tell me which DVR I will get - again unacceptable.

I have been a DirecTV user for 12 years. Just can't put up with this crap any more.

Can anyone tell me the best alternative?
I can get Verizon FIOS
How about TW cable?
ATT uverse?

Where do I get the best comparison of the available choices?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

planobill - your problems with blank recordings and with 771 messages are typical of a system where the signal on one or more tuners is low, nothing to do with the DVR usually, nearly always a dish alignment or cable issue. 
Post back with your signal levels on ALL transponders on the 101, 99c, 103ca and 103cb satellites. Check both tuners and if the numbers are different, post both sets of numbers. with those numbers we can almost certainly diagnose the problem.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I see no difference in my DVRs (HR23 & HR20) whether I use Double Play or not.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Your not going to believe this but i tried my hr23/700 today and it is definitely a lot faster than the last time i tried it.It has been working with whole home whit no problems.Also it is set on native on,original format and although it is not as fast as the two receivers it is a lot faster changing channels than before.

Software 0x4d1,thu 8/18.


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why can't they just fix the damn boxes already or replace with new equipment? An end user shouldn't have to jump through all these hoops to make something work that you pay an up front fee for and a monthly lease fee.

You wouldn't stand for it if your flat panel were having as many issues and you only pay for that device once, not every month.

I love the Directv features, but the wife (and even kids) acceptance factor is wearing thin at this point.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

tomski35 said:


> You wouldn't stand for it if your flat panel were having as many issues and you only pay for that device once, not every month.


You don't ask your flat panel TV to have a constantly expanding line of features.

If DirecTV offered us exactly the same features they did back in 2006 when this line of DVRs was first released, I can guarantee you that they'd all work like champs. Even the latest generation, the HR24, is operating on different software than when it was first brought out.

I don't like the slowness problems any more than your family or you do, tomski35, but I also like VOD, WHDVR, expanded guide information, TV apps, and Double Play, just to mention a few of the features not available on the HR20 when it was first introduced.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I don't like the slowness problems any more than your family or you do, tomski35, but I also like VOD, WHDVR, expanded guide information, TV apps, and Double Play, just to mention a few of the features not available on the HR20 when it was first introduced.


I don't use any of that except the expanded guide info but I would find it really hard to go back to the days before we got it. I'm wearing my remotes out getting filmographies, actor's ages, etc. Much appreciated feature.


----------



## preynolds2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I FINALLY got my crappy HR-22's replaced with HR-24's.

HUGE HUGE HUGE difference.

I no longer have to wait 1-2 mins on the guide or 2 mins to change a channel.


----------



## keeferb (Dec 19, 2005)

preynolds2 said:


> I FINALLY got my crappy HR-22's replaced with HR-24's.
> 
> HUGE HUGE HUGE difference.
> 
> I no longer have to wait 1-2 mins on the guide or 2 mins to change a channel.


+1

I just paid for 2 new HR24's to replace my HR20's. Night and day difference.


----------



## preynolds2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just wanted to let people know.

DTV told me countless times that it was not a "receiver" problem and not a "HR-22" problem.

Even after they sent me replacement after replacement after replacement (4 total.. All 22's since they had 'zero' control over what they send)

All the 22's did the same thing. Slow.. unresponsiveness.
The latest update did make it better.. but thats it.. only better.

The 24's fixed the problem and made everything lighting fast.

Im not really mad about the 22's having a problem.. since most technology has a problem at some point or time.

What Ive been upset about is the lies and misleading that DTV told me over and over.


----------

